# My PacMan costume



## Techy101

Cross-Pieces installed. You can see the other half being put together. I changed the way I was doing this because it was much easier to join the frame at one of the 90 degree bends instead of in the middle of a curve. Much less tension. 









The other half about 2/3 done. Sitting on top of the cross bars to get a feel for how things are matching up. I'm going to use little stubby ones to really nail things down. 










Once the outer frame was finished I went shopping for military surplus backpack frames to install in the suit. 

I picked up yellow fabric for the center section, black sheer fabric for the mouth, and had Lowes color match paint to the yellow fabric for the sides. 

Here are some pictures from this night. I made super-short cross bars so that I could make adjustments and get the two halves as close to symmetrical as possible. 

Here are the two halves. Pretty darn close to identical


















All put together










One more all assembled. The two ladders in the background are a 6' and an 8'. That gives you a point of comparison for size. 









I went to a surplus store and picked up a very old military metal-frame backpack. The pack part got thrown out but I'm using the frame to attach the costume to myself. I got the frame mounted and one of the sides put together. I'm not thrilled with the cardboard I'm using since I have to tape multiple parts together, but I don't have a good way to transport larger pieces. I may look into some kind of poster board to lay over the top to make it look a little bit cleaner.

Here are a few more pictures:

The harness mounted



















And the side that I got put together. I'm not attaching it until I get everything else in the mouth figured out since the sides will make it much harder to do any work inside. 









This night I got the lower jaw of the mouth built, installed, and working. There was a lot of tweaking required as far as the placement, attachment, and whatnot of the pulleys, but as of now it seems to be working very well. I may need to get larger rope though. The stuff I got is a little smaller than what the pulleys are designed for and it has a habit of getting a little off track. 

I also picked up some poster board to lay over the top of the cardboard for a nice even surface. They should butt right up against each other leaving minimal lines, unlike the pieces of cardboard taped together. 

Here are the pictures

It's crude and overkill, but it seems like expanding foam will work perfectly to attach the cardboard sides to the frame.


----------



## Techy101

The lower jaw completed









The other jaw in progress









The hip belt installed









The lower jaw mostly retracted. The yellow thing is a thera-band and I'm using it as tension to make sure the jaw retracts properly. You can also see the extra cross-pipe that I installed as a stopper for the jaw. I want it to close but no farther than the opening in the primary frame. This way there's no way that it can. 









The jaw mostly closed. It closes a little bit more than it is in the picture. I may have to re-mount the hinge point though in order to get both jaws to play nice with each other 









And from the other side. Unfortunately the side with the rope attached pulls up a bit more than the other so it doesn't close quite uniformly. This can be remedied with some cheating on the cardboard side caps.









Upper jaw completed. There is still some sussing out to be done as far as the alignment of the jaws and such, but it's all working now. I ended up installing some stoppers to make sure the jaws retract only as far as I want them too.

The whole thing



























The upper stops


----------



## Techy101

The lower stops










The mouth closed










A little video of the mouth in action 
YouTube - Mouth



At this point I got a property tax refund and decided to make a ghost to go along with my costume. Same size/scale, so it should be pretty fun. Here’s a sketch of the design








More Ghost pictures


----------



## Techy101

This brings us up to tonight
More work done tonight on the PacMan costume. Completed dressing the two mouth sections, got the muslin that goes across the center attached, and one of the two sides is curing as I type this. 

Today saw a whole lot of troubleshooting with the mouth mechanism. The fabric created much more friction than I expected, so things weren't working quite the way they were supposed to. I switched from a one rope system to having one pull rope on each side for the mouth. It works much better this way. 

Also, since the mouth pieces weren't formed quite properly (or the frame, not sure which) they stick out from the frame a little bit so I couldn't wrap the whole thing in muslin because it was causing things to not move. I'm extending the cardboard sides in these areas, going to attach muslin to the cardboard once it's cut to sit a little bit above the mouth pieces, glue it into the rest of the fabric and then paint the whole thing. Hopefully it won't stick out too badly. 

The respirator has been my friend today. Lots of glue, spray-glue, and expanding foam. 

Now for pictures. 




























Muslin attached to one side









Muslin attached to both sides









Expanding foam used to mount the cardboard side to the frame


----------



## Techy101

A little bit more progress. 

The ghost is wrapped and I just got the red sheer fabric installed so that someone can see out of it. It needs some more trimming where it's glued into the muslin, but that can't happen until the glue dries. 

The PacMan also got one side trimmed down so I can cover the place where the mouth sticks out of the frame and the other side has been attached. It's just drying now. 



















The seam. It'll get trimmed way down and then the paint should help the seam blend into the muslin, I hope. 











PacMan

The side before it was trimmed









The other side traced









The first side trimmed down. You can see it how the cardboard sticks out over the main frame. The muslin will wrap around this so the mouth has clearance to move.









The frame sitting on top of the other side. Not attached yet









Foam put in









My winter washer fluid stock and assorted stuff used as weights to hold the frame down


----------



## Techy101

A little bit more work done yesterday and today. I had an issue with the mouth pieces getting stuck on the outer fabric, so I cut it away, extended the cardboard sides and re-wrapped those sections with muslin. 

Here’s one side done, the other in process









One side done









The other









The lower section re-done










These addition caused the mouth pieces to begin sticking on the sides because of the increased tension. A little wheel bearing grease goes a long way to help! Also, bending the cardboard over to loosen things up made things start moving again.










My plan had been to cover the cardboard with poster board that I could mate up nicely and make the sides look much cleaner than the cardboard on its own. I have two types of spray-glue, so some test patches were in order.










Testing the best way to fit the poster board on










I was really excited because it was looking great, especially when I painted it.










Fast Forward about ten minutes and the paint over-saturated the poster board and it swelled, bubbled, and molted itself to the cardboard underneath, and thus looked terrible. It looked a lot worse in person than even in the picture. 









Then today I decided to stretch muslin over the sides as well. I picked up some 90” wide bleached muslin from Jo-Ann’s. Pins helped hold everything in place while I was gluing stuff down.


----------



## Techy101

The fabric stretched and glued down











The other side











I also gave up on using my climbing harness as a hip-belt, it was too hard to get buckled and really dug in. So today I also went to REI and picked up a real hip-belt and lashed it into the pack frame that I’ve already got installed. 




















Now with fabric covering everything and 2/3 of it painted. Tomorrow once this is all dry I’ll flip it over and do the other side. 












I also just foamed-in the first of the two speakers. It’s kind of hard to see, but it’s surely not going anywhere. The Pac-Man noises are sure to drive me nuts by the end of the weekend.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

I think I am completely speechless-HOLY ****! Good for you-that is unbelievable! Serious deication and serious talent. WooHoo!! Sooo Badass!


----------



## Techy101

Thanks. I'm being totally shameless with the progress pictures, here and other places, but I'm super proud of the whole thing, so I don't feel bad about it


----------



## dionicia

It looks fantastic. I can't wait to see Pacman and the Ghost completed.


----------



## Techy101

By the way... The suit weights 37lbs now that's it's totally done. Thing is freaking heavy to lug around, and I don't think it'd be doable without the hip belt. 


A few delays, but PacMan himself is done. I need to snap a picture of the inside since it has changed a fair bit. As of now I have the little battery module and the two small speakers it runs installed at the top shooting out the mouth as well as a battery operated fan aimed at my face. Hopefully the foam holds up to all of the abuse and nothing falls off!

It hasn’t turned out nearly as round as I would have liked. I think that I really would need to have a ring roller in order to get the thing super round. Plus the mouth pieces sticking out too far caused me to have to give extra room by misshaping the front of the suit. 










Both costumes:










The ghost is coming along nicely. I’ve got the fabric stretched on the sides now; and all I’ve got to do is cut off the extra on one side, glue down the ends of that fabric, paint, and somehow cut the squigglies out for underneath. 



















I’ll have a video up soon, hopefully later tonight of the thing in action!


----------



## Lainie

Wow, what a lot of work you put into that, and trouble shooting and re-doing.....awesome job! I clicked on this link at first because my daughter is going as Inky the blue ghost. But, now I am ashamed that all her costume is, is a sheet and some cut out eyes LOL

Super job!


----------



## dionicia

I'm so jealous of all that workspace you have.


----------



## Techy101

Video at the end of this post!

Here are a couple more pictures of the finished costume, first is one looking through the mouth. You can see the speakers, the little round speaker battery pack/amp, and the fan all mounted to the inner wall.









Here is a shot from the opening in the bottom looking up toward the top of the suit. You can see the fan and battery pack/amp. They’re all within reach while the suit is on. The large block of foam on the left has cutouts in it for my cell phone holster clip and for the iPod.









In this one you can see one of the speakers











The loose ends of the side fabric were glued down tonight on the ghost, and I think it’s going to get painted tomorrow.





















And lastly I have a video of the costume in action. It doesn’t look as good as it did in my mind’s eye, but nonetheless, still pretty nifty. The paint was supposed to be color matched to the fabric that is used on the mouth pieces, but the computer at Lowes seems to have not done so well. Oh well, what can you do. I’m really looking forward to next weekend! 


YouTube - PacMan costume completed with working mouth


----------



## The Real Joker

wow, that is really cool - and complex at the same time!!

And I thought my Proton Pack was a pain in the rear to build from srcap pieces of corrugated cardboard including all the little boxes and doodads - LOL!!


----------



## dionicia

I can't wait to see Pacman chasing the ghost. This is too cool.


----------



## Crazytrain83

That is awesome!

I just hope you're able to manuever around your get together. A few years back I was a life-sized Spongebob and basically had to stand in the corner all night so I didn't drll anyone or trash the house.


----------



## Techy101

A little more work has been getting done. It’s all about finishing touches at this point. At the advice of someone on YouTube, I’ve painted the inside flat black and it’s made a world of difference. I’m working on putting black cloth inside the mouth frames. This is turning out to be a royal PITA, but it’s coming along nicely. The change in visibility when someone is looking into the suit has been phenomenal. 

My friend, who will be wearing the ghost, has been helping with it. She’s gotten it painted and the eyes stenciled in. The inside is about 2/3 completed as far as painting it black, and I still need to install the hip belt. 

PacMan has gotten dirty, so I’m thinking about putting another coat of Paint on to make it look nice and pretty again. It’s crunch time now, and things are also busy with the rest of life. But we will make in time!


Working on the stencil for the squiggles on the bottom of the ghost




























PacMan partially painted inside









Working on gluing the fabric into the mouth sections









Spray Painting the inside of the Ghost black









The ghost painted









We’re trying for one side being blue with the face when the ghosts can be eaten. 











And the piece of cardboard we used as a backing for painting the squiggles. We're going to frame and sell it as modern art :huh:


----------



## Techy101

I'm officially done!!!










I realize that the order is reversed. I was in a rush.


----------



## dionicia

Those are fantastic. The black on the inside made a big difference. I love the colors. 

Great job.


----------



## digbugsgirl

Wow! You've done an awesome job!


----------



## Mizerella

Amazing!!!


----------



## Smiter

Great job.. and what extensive info! I will not be making a pacman.. but seeing the framing and how you did it will help me with a spaceship I am making... though sadly... not for this year.

Congrats... and now the fun part! Wearing it for your parties!
Enjoy!


----------



## GDfreak

That is way to cool!!!
Great Job!!


----------



## ghanshyam

hi,
I am Ghanshyam.
----------------------
I saw Your Gorgeous series and Its great for Many things but 
you need to make it technical & more stranger


----------



## hurricanegame

That is awesome man..on a side note have you seen that pacman prank video on youtube? Your costume reminds me of it..haha..if you haven't search the video and watch its halarious..great job though..really good stuff..post in the general Halloween forum as well..


----------



## Z0mbie

- completely speechless. You are one crazy man.


----------



## Living DeadGirl

Outstanding!


----------



## The Real Joker

Freaking cool!!

Hope you had a great Halloween 09!


----------



## Techy101

Hey everyone, please follow the link and vote for my costume on Instructables. It just requires a quick registration. The link is for my instructable page on the costume. Also, if you liked the costume please pass this on to help me get more votes.

Thanks,
Matthew

Giant Pacman Costume With Working Mouth


----------



## yoyo UAE

wow loved it


----------



## caboose

how much did it cost to make each costume??


----------



## Techy101

I kinda lost track at one point, a lot of it was trial and error stuff, and if I'd been more willing to hunt I could have saved a fair amount of $$ on paint, fabric, etc... But for the two of them I believe it came out to about $500 or $600. PacMan was MUCH more spendy than the ghost though.


----------



## scottfamily5

that is the cutest costume I have ever seen! great job!


----------



## bobzilla

Awesome !


----------



## jamespark

Unbelievable. I always find it amazing what people can do at home with (basically) stuff that most people would have laying around the house. Maybe I should say stuff that you can find at any hardware store. If you don't mind, I would like to feature this costume on our blog, www.costumecity.wordpress.com. We run a weekly feature on the coolest costumes and I think this would be a great one to highlight.

Keep up the good work, waka waka.


----------



## Techy101

oohhh, thanks for the compliments. I would be thrilled to have it featured on your blog. Just let me know when it's up there so I can go take a look


----------



## jamespark

The blog post will go live ON FRIDAY (I apologize for typing the wrong day) I hate to take advantage of this forum and plug the blog but I'll go ahead and do it anyway. We're hoping to run a weekly post about the coolest homemade costumes. Last week we did TMP's Iron Man costume and this week we're doing Techy101's Pac Man costume. If you know a sweet costume that deserves some respect, please leave a comment on the blog or email me and let me know. I would be happy to put it on the blog, and if I get enough submissions I'll bump it up to two a week. 

Thanks.


----------



## Techy101

A small update; I've been thinking about doing a new big costume this year, but I feel like I should get at least two years out of the PacMan and Ghost since I spent so much time/money on them. I figure that they're due for some kind of update though, so I'm planning on adding EL wire to them so they'll "glow" in the dark. For those of you not familiar with electroluminescent wire, here are a couple of pictures:




















I'm not sure if I'll only do PacMan or if I'll do both, it depends on cost. I've got to do a little bit of calculating and such to figure out how much wire I'll need, and how many/which inverters I'll need as well as batteries to power it all. Here is a really quick and dirty MS Paint example of my thoughts. Of course the other side of the ghost would be outlined in blue, or I've also thought about running red and blue on the entire thing and being able to switch between them. That will all depend on cost. For PacMan's mouth, the wire will be running on the inner mouth frame, not the main external frame. That way when the mouth opens/closes the glowing wire will move with it. The only issue that I might have in clearance since the tolerance in the mechanism is pretty tight. Depending on the inverter/driver that I find, I'm also thinking about making it be able to blink with music. 











The other modification that I'm thinking about for this year is installing a door of sorts on each side of both costumes so that there's a way to get your hand out for drinks, etc... I've also given some thought to installing some sort of cup holder inside both costumes, but we'll see how the rest of it goes. This year I'll be renting a truck from Penske, U-Haul, etc... instead of trying to fit them in the bed of a pickup truck and having them fly off the back and almost go rolling down the highway. 

My hope is to get out to downtown in time for one of the news broadcasts. One of the stations has glass windows behind the news desk that look out on the street and we'd go back and forth behind there during the broadcast  The thing I'd like to do is keep track of which bars/clubs are offering the best costume prizes and hit them up instead of doing my usual Rocky Horror thing. Each year you hear ads for big cash prizes, trips to Mexico, etc... and I think that these have a real chance at winning something. It will suck being crammed in with that many people, but totally worth it if we can win. 

Anyway, that's my update. Do people have any thoughts/suggestions on the EL wire idea?


----------



## a.meldrum

Nice job bro!


----------



## The Flying Dutchman

I've made a Pacman and Spooky also. I took yours as example, but because I had only a little time (about 10hours) and I had to make it on a little (12ich) bike it is not as awesome as yours. So it dows not have a working mouth, or any sound. 

You can see some pictures on http://www.timvanderhelm.nl/12inch/. 

Thanks a lot for creating this topic, otherwise I think I never would made it.


----------



## chop shop

Yeah, im with L.D.Girl, That is totally badass..The video at the beginning made me laugh out loud with the sound effects and all.


----------



## jenkins1464

*buy*

is there anyway you would sale this?


----------



## MrNightmare

That costume is awesome! Very speeachless on this one!


----------

